# BMX vorbau mit 25,4mm klemmung



## Majin (8. Oktober 2005)

Hi,
gibts sowas? 
Ich brauche unbedingt einen Vorbau der flach baut, da mein Gabelschaft etwa 22mm aus dem Steuerrohr kuckt. Ich hab nen MTB Lenker mit 25,4mm klemmung und ich denke mit nem bmx vorbau der 22,2mm klemmung hat, geht das nicht.
Also der Vorbau sollte: 
-25,4mm lenkerklemmung
-1 1/8" Gabelklemmung haben
- ca. 20-30mm hoch bauen(an der Gabelklemmung)

Brauch unbedingt hilfe!!!


----------



## Störtebecker (8. Oktober 2005)

Atomlab Aircorp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sele666 (8. Oktober 2005)

nimm nen tioga task force.. baut sehr flach hat 25,4 er klemmung und kost nur 25 euro


----------



## evil_rider (8. Oktober 2005)

es gibt KEINE BMX vorbauten mit 25.4mm klemmmaß für den lenker!


----------



## Bikefritzel (8. Oktober 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt KEINE BMX vorbauten mit 25.4mm klemmmaß für den lenker!



KOmisch trotzdem weiß jeder was gemeint ist


----------



## Moshcore (9. Oktober 2005)

24Sevenbikes hat einen check www.moshcore.com der sollte o.k sein denke ich


----------



## Majin (9. Oktober 2005)

Der Point Cube soll auch gut sein. Ich nehm entweder den Point Cube oder den TIOGA task force, also wenn einer einen hat, dann PN an mich!!!


----------

